# Mac OS X 10.4.4 released...



## Convert (Jan 10, 2006)

Just saw it on my Software Update. It's about 27MB... sorry I can't find the information about it though.

EDIT: 

The 10.4.4 Update delivers overall improved reliability and compatibility for Mac OS X v10.4 and is recommended for all users.

It includes fixes for:

- SMB/CIFS and NFS network file services
- Bluetooth wireless access
- Core Graphics, Core Audio, Core Image, RAW camera support, including updated ATI and NVIDIA graphics drivers
- Spotlight indexing and searching
- AppleScript, iChat, DVD Player, and Safari applications
- Dashboard widgets: Calendar and Stocks
- Software Update and Sync Services
- compatibility with USB and FireWire devices and third party applications
- previous standalone security updates

For detailed information on this Update, please visit this website: http://www.info.apple.com/kbnum/n302810.

For detailed information on Security Updates, please visit this website: http://www.info.apple.com/kbnum/n61798.


----------



## fryke (Jan 10, 2006)

27 MB if your system is up to date. The Delta Updater downloadable from Apple is 55 MB, and the combo updater (recommended!) is 120 MB and can update any 10.4.x version to 10.4.4. You can get it here: http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/apple/macosxupdate1044combo.html ...

We had a poll about 10.4.3 combo/Software Update and statistically, people who used Software Update instead of the combo updater had more problems. Look here: http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=257010&highlight=10.4.3+combo+updater

I think we can _safely_ assume that generally, the combo updater is the better option. Not only because of "less problems", but also because you'll have it for later reference (if you need to update other systems or want to reinstall Tiger without having to update 120 MB right after installing...).


----------



## kainjow (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm updated. Only thing I've noticed different is in Get Info an application is identified as "Universal" under the "Kind" label, instead of in a separate "architecture" label.


----------



## fryke (Jan 10, 2006)

FINALLY Dashboard widgets give me a _nice_ flawless ripple effect. First time since 10.4.0 in fact. Earlier, it always hicked-up at the beginning.  Plus: New widgets, of course, just like mentioned in the keynote.


----------



## mdnky (Jan 10, 2006)

Haven't noticed anything too different...other than the Calendar widget...the colors are a bit on the annoying side.  No problems on the install though.


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 10, 2006)

My dashboard ripple was still a little hesitant at first but it seems to have gotten a little smoother after doing it a few times.


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 10, 2006)

Safari seems snappier.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 10, 2006)

Captain Code said:
			
		

> Safari seems snappier.



Thats always good. Ill upgrade when I get home. Yea.


----------



## Mikuro (Jan 10, 2006)

Ran the combo updater, no problems yet. Safari seems the same to me. Everything seems the same, really. Which is good.

It took quite a long time to boot up for some reason. I was panicking for a minute there, but after a while it moved beyond the "gray apple" screen. So don't be shocked if that happens to you. Just get a snack.

Oh, and by the way, if you don't want to wait for an updated version of PithHelmet, you can make the current one work with the latest version of Safari by editing the "/Library/Application Support/SIMBL/Plugins/PithHelmet.bundle/Contents/Info.plist" file (in any text editor). Change the "MaxBundleVersion" key for Safari to something higher (I chose 516, up from the old 416). It seems to work fine.


----------



## Shookster (Jan 11, 2006)

Seems to be speedier. That's always good


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Jan 11, 2006)

omfg, they STILL haven't fixed the bug that makes Premiere crash every time you try to export a movie. 

I swear to god I'm about to loose it.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 11, 2006)

Well.... did the standard updater... all is well. Seems faster overall.


----------



## Veljo (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the extra widgets Steve mentioned in his Keynote.

There's calendar, ESPN, some Winter Tracker thing, White Pages, etc.


----------



## fryke (Jan 11, 2006)

Well, I _did_ mention them. Dunno what you mean. But they just didn't seem that important either.


----------



## Mikuro (Jan 11, 2006)

I like the new Calendar widget more than the old one. But I hardly ever use Dashboard (call me crazy), so I don't really care. I wish I could put _real_ windows in Dashboard; then I'd use it all the time. (Also, I'm on a Mac mini, so I don't get the #1 reason to use Dashboard in the first place: the ripple effect. )

Still no problems to report, but no noticeable improvements, either.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 11, 2006)

i had a bug in 10.4.3 that's carried across (10.4.4 combo)






lots of text placements are too high (the large date, 'news', and 'scores' etc, and also other characters are funny, like degrees is an accented Z for somereason, and on the widget manager, it ends in É.

i've trashed plists etc and repaired permissions...


----------



## sirstaunch (Jan 11, 2006)

hey 10.4.4 is performing really well here. I said that on 10.4.3 update too, sorry. 
I just wished they'd slipped in iWeb for us


----------



## fryke (Jan 11, 2006)

Hm. Although this certainly is the wrong thread for a 10.4.3 problem that "moved over"... _Did_ you try logging into a different account on the same machine? (Create a test account if you don't have a secondary account yet.) If the problem persists for a clean new user, I'd go with a reinstall of Tiger, hard as it may sound for a minor problem like the placing of some type in Dashboard...


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 11, 2006)

bugger that for a game of soldiers...  i don't even _like_ using dashboard!

thank you though, and sorry....

EDIT: 10.4.4 - very, very nice!  the update, of course, reset my Quartz Debug settings (i had beam syncing turned off, to speed up exposé), but Exposé is very very fast once again, panther fast...  i shan't be fiddling with quartz debugger again!


----------



## powermac (Jan 11, 2006)

Not sure, the brightness slider in preferences for displays pulses now. Not sure if it did that before.


----------



## andychrist (Jan 11, 2006)

Uh-oh, with this update PowerLogix's CPU Director 2.3b1 no longer works.  No more L2 Cache on my iForce upgrade until PowerLogix updates Director.  Had to reinstall Panther and re-upgrade to Tiger 10.4.  Bummer.


----------



## artov (Jan 11, 2006)

I just upgraded my mouse on my PC. I was selecting between Logitech
G7 and MX1000. MX1000 has MacOSX support from Logitech, but G7
seemed better (and I use the mouse pad on my PowerBook; when the
pad works...). When I tested it on 10.4.3, it did not work, but on 
10.4.4 it works.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 11, 2006)

Well, I finally updated using the Combo Updater I downloaded.  Going to put it on a CD so my sister can update her iBook G4 if I see her this weekend.  I also need to download 10.3.9 for my father's Power Mac G5.

Feels much snappier than before....or could that have been from repairing permissions?? 

So far, my iMac G5 is A-OK.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 11, 2006)

Check this out. I noticed that the Get Info section changed a bit.  Now the "architecture" section (which either said "PowerPC" or "PowerPC, Intel" in 10.4.3) has been removed and next to the "Kind: Application" is either "Universal" for a universal binary or "PowerPC" for a PPC application.


----------



## kainjow (Jan 11, 2006)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> Check this out. I noticed that the Get Info section changed a bit.  Now the "architecture" section (which either said "PowerPC" or "PowerPC, Intel" in 10.4.3) has been removed and next to the "Kind: Application" is either "Universal" for a universal binary or "PowerPC" for a PPC application.


I noticed that too. I think this new format is much better, and easier to find too.


----------



## fryke (Jan 12, 2006)

Nope, not easier than before, because before, in column view, you saw it without even opening the info-panel. Now you have to get-info for any app you want to check. Before, you just selected it and the info was already there.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 12, 2006)

Now that I didn't notice in 10.4.3.

But yes, the system feels MUCH snappier than before.  Like you said, even the wavy effect from dropping a widget doesn't sputter like before.


----------



## Mikuro (Jan 12, 2006)

Seems like the people reporting the best speed improvements are using systems with CoreImage-capable graphics cards. On my Mac Mini, I've noticed no difference. I guess that means Apple's been optimizing the hell out of their more advanced GPU stuff.

Man, I wish I had a better video card now...

I wonder, is Quartz 2D Extreme enabled now? Anyone who has a CoreImage-capable card and has the developer tools installed can check by loading Quartz Debug. IIRC, it was completely inaccessible in 10.4.3 (but I'm not totally sure since my machine wouldn't support it anyway).


----------



## andychrist (Jan 12, 2006)

Well PowerLogix just updated CPU Director for my 500 MHz upgrade card so finally I could install 10.4.4 and it rocks so hard I had to slow down my mouse and keyboard settings.  Then again, I was coming all the way from 10.4...

Anyway it seems that absolutely everything is working perfectly in Tiger now under Xpostfacto.


----------



## fryke (Jan 12, 2006)

It's not enabled by default, but can be using Quartz Debug.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 12, 2006)

Quartz 2D Extreme is still disabled by default.   according to the quartz Debugger, nothing has changed there since 10.4.0


----------



## Firepoet (Jan 17, 2006)

It destroyed my HD. I updated..and it fried my HD..


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 17, 2006)

wow. bummer.


----------

